# Gas tank removal & sender replacement.



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Good morning! 

I need to replace the fuel level sending unit for my 72 GTO (400) 
Are there any surprises and or known issues or things to look out for with dropping the tank and changing out this part?
Thanks !


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not really. I assume you've already taken a good look at it and see where the fuel line (and the vapor return line if it has one) attach to the tank along with the wire and ground for the sending unit. Gasoline is heavy (6 pounds per gallon) so having the tank as empty as possible is helpful. Plan ahead. When you disconnect the lines they may puke fuel so be ready with a way to plug them quickly both at the line and at the tank. Take the usual precautions when working around gasoline and remember that vapors are heavier than air so they tend to 'crawl' along the floor. Be mindful of any possible ignition sources - water heaters for instance. Once you get it all disconnected and the straps loosened, go slow. You don't want to let the weight 'hang' on the filler neck. Keep your eye out for connections such as vent hoses that you might have missed.

Bear


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Good stuff, thank you.

Going to do this outside after removing as much gas as possible with a manually operated hand pump. Prepared with extra fuel line assuming the 45 year old lines may be degraded.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

11th Indian said:


> Prepared with extra fuel line assuming the 45 year old lines may be degraded.



Good move!!! Fire bad.... :surprise:

Every inch of fuel line in my car from front to rear, including the vapor return line, is now either hard-line tubing or braided AN type hose.

Hopefully you're either also going to replace the fuel sock on the inlet side of the pickup, or remove it completely and use a GOOD filter in the line near the tank. These things are known to plug up and they're a pain to replace when they do.

Bear


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

The new sender unit came with a replacement fuel sock.

Going to change out the lines at the pump also. Fire is definitely bad, and a gas fire is about as bad as it can get.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

11th Indian said:


> Fire is definitely bad, and a gas fire is about as bad as it can get.


...Something that, unfortunately and sadly, I'm well aware of. :frown3:


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Done, cake walk! 
Used a harbor fright transfer pump to drain the tank, some PB blaster on the bolts holding the straps and replaced some fuel line, maybe 90 minutes including jacking up the car..... 

This was gift of a job. Even surprised me. Now I have fuel gauge again!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

